# Anyone's dog NOT like peanut butter?



## RoscoDog (Sep 18, 2014)

Just curious if anyone else has a Havanese that doesn't like peanut butter? I thought all dogs liked it. Mine won't even touch it.

I'm starting to think Rosco is more like a cat than a dog. lol He loves fish and tuna. 

He is a pretty picky eater though. Has been right from the day we got him. He will sometimes go 2 days without eating because he would rather wait to see if anyone will give him a dog cookie/treat than to eat his dry food. I thought it would get better when we decided to not be so mean and offer him a change with some wet food, but he isn't crazy about it either. But cookies? He's always hungry for those. ha ha


----------



## Keanu (Aug 12, 2014)

Keanu doesn't like it either


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout and Truffles will not eat anything with peanut butter.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

In his dog biscuit that I buy.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I thought all my dogs didn't like peanut butter. Turns out they prefer smooth, and dislike crunchy. who knew.


----------



## Stark1026 (Mar 19, 2014)

Benny is not a fan!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Neither of my pups like peanut butter but one of my cats LOVES it. This cat will sit next to my daughter every morning while she makes her PB&J for school waiting for a sample, go figure!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie is not a huge fan of peanut butter; turns out she has a slight sensitivity to it based on allergy testing that was done last year by NutriScan.


----------



## RoscoDog (Sep 18, 2014)

Wow. That is really interesting. I learned something I didn't know before. Thanks everyone for sharing!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler is not into peanut butter either, including pb flavored toothpaste.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

My guy likes peanut butter, but almond butter is his absolute favorite. One of these days i am going to get a picture of his face buried in the almond butter container and send it to his breeder for a laugh.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Nope Darla doesn't care for it either she's 5 months as of yesterday!! She was the only one in puppy class who turned her nose up to it lol! What a brat LOL its all good though actually Im ok with it because I don't care for it either...eace:

Nic & Darla


----------



## jmtorre (Mar 19, 2014)

RoscoDog said:


> He is a pretty picky eater though. Has been right from the day we got him. He will sometimes go 2 days without eating because he would rather wait to see if anyone will give him a dog cookie/treat than to eat his dry food. I thought it would get better when we decided to not be so mean and offer him a change with some wet food, but he isn't crazy about it either. But cookies? He's always hungry for those. ha ha


Have you tried Fromm Surf and Turf for his kibble? I switched my boy from Earthborn Primitive Natural (his stools were too soft) as recommended by my breeder. It has a very strong Fishy smell which my guy loves. He also seems to favor food and treats that have Fish in them. He actually gets excited for meal time and "wolfs" it down. I also give him some Fromm Duck and Chicken Pate canned food as a topper for one meal a day. BTW, my boy doesn't like PB either. Maybe its a Hav thing


----------



## Cyber Chulo (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow. I'm surprised to hear all these dogs not liking peanut butter! I can't even quietly open the Jif jar before Ratchet comes running down the hallway begging for some. Quite interesting.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo doesn't like peanut butter either.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys won't eat peanut butter.


----------

